
Japan Fund on $10B Quest to Discover the Next Elon Musk - scapbi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-16/japan-fund-on-10-billion-quest-to-discover-the-next-elon-musk
======
SQL2219
The Japanese have a saying: The nail that sticks up gets pounded down.

